# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatime shqiptare

## Askusho

*PAÇE KOKE*

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Lëng koke 1 litër,
gjalpë ose vaj 1 filxhan kafeje,
miell 1 luge kafeje,
spec djegës 1/2 luge kafeje,
kripë, piper, uthull 2-3 lugë,
hudhra 4-5 thelpinj,
1 qepë, karota 2-3 copë,
selino, majdanoz

Koka pastrohet, copëtohet, vihet në ujë të ftohtë që të lahet e ti ikë gjaku, pastaj vendoset në tenxhere, mbulohet me ujë të ftohtë dhe vihet ne zjarr. Kur të ketë marrë i hiqet shkuma dhe lihet të ziejë në zjarr të ngadaltë, duke i hedhur qepë karrota, selino, kripë, piper, dafinë majdanoz. Lihen derisa të jenë zier mirë d.m.th. kur mishi të ndahet lehtë nga kocka. Kullohet, qërohet mishi nga kockat dhe pritet në copa të vogla kubike. Në një tenxhere hidhet yndyrë, pak salcë dhe lëngu i marrë nga zierja e kokës. Kur lëngu të ketë marrë valë, shtohet mishi i zier, pak spec i kuq dhe lihen të ziejnë në zjarr te avashëm edhe për disa minuta duke i hedhur kripë e piper të zi. Në fund paçes i hidhen hudhra të shtypura me uthull.

----------


## Askusho

Lyejmë peshkun qefull me miell nga të dy krahët dhe e skuqim lehtë në tigan me vaj. Tavën e lyejmë me vaj dhe e spërkasim sipër me bukë të thekur të thërrmuar imët (galetë). Vendosim në tavë peshkun e skuqur. Në vajin e ngelur në tigan skuqim lehtë qepët e prera në formë gjysmë hëne. Shtojmë aty domatet e grira ose në mungesë të tyre 1 lugë salcë domate. Shtojmë aty 1 gotë verë ose uthull, piper të zi të bluar, kripë. Këtë masë ja hedhim përsipër tavës me peshk. Në një tas përziejmë majdanoz të grirë imët, hudhra të shtypura dhe bukë të thekur të thërrmuar (galetë). Këtë masë ja hedhim tavës së peshqve përsipër. Shtojmë një gjysmë gote me ujë dhe e fusim në furrë për ta pjekur.

Masat: peshk sipas personave, 1 tufë majdanoz, 1 kokërr hudhër, 3-4 kokrra qepë, 5-6 kokrra domate ose 1 lugë salcë domate dhe bukë të thekur të thërrmuar (galetë), 1 gotë verë ose uthull, piper të zi, kripë.

----------


## Askusho

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Mish 500 g. gjalpë 2 lugë gjelle, vezë 2 kokrra, kos 3 gota uji, miell 2 lugë gjelle, oriz 1 lugë gjelle, kripë.

Tava e Elbasanit përgatitet me mish qengji ose dashi. Po të jete me mish qengji ai piqet drejtpërdrejtë ndërsa me mish dashi zihet më parë. Mishi pritet në thela, vendoset në tepsi, i hidhet përsipër gjalpë dhe futet në furrë ose në tavë me korrent. Herë pas herë i hidhet nga pak ujë që të mos thahet. Pasi të piqet hiqet nga furra. Në tenxhere me gjalpë kaurdiset pak miell derisa të zverdhet, por jo të skuqet; shtohet lëngu i mishit të pjekur i holluar me ujë, përzihen dhe vlojnë derisa të krijohet një salcë e trashë. Hiqet nga zjarri, ftohet dhe pastaj i shtohen kos, vezë, kripë dhe përzihen mirë. Në tavë hidhet oriz gjysmë i zier, radhiten thelat e mishit, sipër hidhet masa e përgatitur, pak gjalpë dhe piqet në furrë. Në qoftë se është mish dashi, ai më parë duhet të ziejë. 10-15 minuta para përfundimit të zierjes së mishit, hidhet pak oriz. Në tenxhere rrihen vezët, shtohet miell, kos, lëng mishi, gjalpë dhe kripë. Copat e mishit vendosen në tavë së bashku me orizin, mbi to hidhet masa e përgatitur dhe gjalpë i freskët. Piqet në furrë derisa në sipërfaqe të krijohet një cipë e kuqe.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit:

10 vezë
10 lugë sheqer
10 lugë miell

Sherbeti pasi të fillojë të vlojë, vazhdon zierjen edhe pesë min. në zjarr të ulët.

1 kg sheqer
5 gota ujë
1 qeskë sheqer vanilje
4 rrathë të hollë limoni

Përgatitja:

Tunden vezët me sheqer gjersa të krijohet një shkumë e qëndrueshme dhe të shtojnë vëllimin 4-5 herë. Shtohen të verdhat e vezëve një nga një duke i tundur vazhdimisht. Hidhet mielli me lugë duke e përzier nga lartë-poshtë që të mos ulet brumi. Masa derdhet në tepsi të lyer me yndyrë. Tepsia mbushet në ¾ e lartësisë, pasi që gjatë pjekjes brumi rrit vëllimin. Futet në furrë të nxehtë me temperaturë 140 gradë C për tu pjekur për afro 1 orë. Gjatë pjekjes furra nuk hapet. Pasi të ftohet, hidhet sherbeti i vakët. Pritet në pjesë.

----------


## Askusho

Për 4-5 persona duhen: 

mish 500 gr
qepë l kg
hudhra 1 kokërr
vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle
salcë 1 lugë kafeje
pak piper i kuq
uthull 3-4 lugë gjelle
kanellë
kripë
piper i zi
2 fletë dafine
Çomleku zakonisht përgatitet me mish viçi dhe me qepë të vogla sa një kokërr: arre. Në mungesë të tyre, mund të përdoren qepë të thata të prera në katërsh. Thelat e mishit skuqen në tigan me vaj të nxehtë sa të krijohet kore e kuqe pastaj vihen në tenxhere. Në yndyrën që ka mbetur nga mishi, skuqen qepët dhe vendosen përbri mishit, vihen në zjarr, shtohen thelpinj hudhra, piper i zi, piper i kuq, pak kanellë dhe shuhen me uthull. Pastaj hidhet pak salcë domatesh, ujë dhe përzihen me lugë druri. Në fund vihet kapaku, anët e të cilit zihen me brumë ose përdoret tenxherja me presion. Çomleku del më i shijshëm kur përgatitet në enë balte.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit për 4 persona:

300g gjizë
250g mëlçi
3 domate
2 speca
150g vaj ulliri
3 thelpinj hudhra
spec i kuq 1 lug gjelle
2 kokrra qepë dhe kripë

Përgatitja: 

Marrim një tigan dhe hedhim vajin në të. Po ashtu brenda në tigan hedhim mëlçinë, qepën dhe pastaj përzihen. Më pas hedhim domatet e grira, hudhrat, specin e kuq, i trazojmë dhe i lëmë për 20 min derisa të zihen. Pastaj hedhim edhe gjizën. Kjo shoqërohet me një gotë raki.

----------


## Askusho

Për 4-5 persona duhen:

500 g mish
2-3 kokrra qepë
4-5 lugë gjelle vaj
1 lugë gjelle me miell
gjysmë filxhan çaji me verë
1 gjethe dafine
gjysmë lugë gjelle me salcë ose 2-3 kokrra domate mesatare
3-4 thelpinj hudhra
kripë dhe pak spec i kuq

Gatimi:

Tasqebapi zakonisht përgatitet me mish viçi ose dashi. Mishi tul pritet në shirita të hollë në drejtimin e kundërt të fijeve ose në copa katrore. Skuqet në vaj bashkë me qepët e prera fije-fije, derisa ti avullojë uji dhe të krijohet një shtresë e kuqe. Shtohet mielli, skuqet dhe pak, shuhet me verë, hidhet salcë domatesh, gjethe dafine, disa thelpinj hudhra, kripë dhe ujë deri sa të mbulohet mishi.

Lihet të zihet në zjarr të ngadaltë, deri sa gjella të jetë gati. Tasqebapi shoqërohet me salcën e vet. Sipas dëshirës mund të shoqërohet edhe me garniturë perimesh, në mënyrë të veçantë shkon me pure patatesh ose patate të ziera.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit për 4 persona:

8 kokë peshku
2 karota
2 patate
2-3 qepë të njoma
një grusht selino/kopër
një lugë miell e rrafshët (mund të përdorni dhe miell drithërash nëse dëshironi)
3 lugë vaj ulliri
250 gr ujë (mund ta shtoni pakëz nëse ju duket pak)

Përgatitja:
Së pari ziejini kokat në zjarr të ulët deri sa të zbuten fare. Më tej hiqini nga tenxherja. Ndërkohë pritni karotat, patatet, qepët në copa të vogla dhe shtojini në tenxhere. Lërini të zihen sërish në zjarr të ulët. Nga fundi shtoni dhe selinon/koprën. Në një tigan skuqni vajin e ullirit dhe më tej shtoni miellin të cilin e skuqni pakëz sa të marrë një ngjyrë më kafe. Më tej, hidheni këtë të fundit në tenxheren e supës dhe përzieni mirë, për të mos lejuar formimin e topthave të miellit. Supa është gati. Servireni të nxehtë, duke e shoqëruar me lëng limoni.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit:

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Lëng peshku 1,5 litra
patate 2-3 kokrra
karota 3-4 copë
mashurka 8-10 copë
selino
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle
domate 2 kokrra
kripë, piper, majdanoz, dafinë

Gatimi:

Patatet, karotat, mashurkat dhe selinoja, pastrohen e priten në copa kubike. Në tenxhere me vaj (mundësisht vaj ulliri) kaurdiset qepa e grirë hollë, pastaj shtohen karota, selino, mashurka, pak miell dhe pasi kaurdisen shtohen domate të freskëta të cilave u është pastruar lëkura. Lëngu i peshkut i përgatitur qysh më parë dhe i kulluar, i hidhet përzierjes dhe lihet të marrë valë, shtohen patatet dhe lihen të ziejnë rreth 10-15 minuta, derisa të jenë gati. Gjatë zierjes hidhet një fletë dafine. Supa rregullohet me kripë, piper e majdanoz.

----------


## Askusho

Nevojiten:

mish tul (sa të dëshironi)
2 karota
majdanoz sipas dëshirës
një filxhan me oriz supe
kripë (sipas nevojës)
piper i zi
1 kokërr vezë
1 gjysmë limoni

Gatimi:

E marrim mishin dhe e hedhim në tenxhere të ziej. Pasi të jetë zier mirë e nxjerrim nga tenxherja dhe me duar e thërrmojmë në copa shumë të vogla. Më pas marrim tiganin dhe i hedhim vajin. Qërojmë karotën, e presim hollë, e vëmë të skuqet në tigan dhe bashkë me karotën e vëmë mishin të skuqet. Pasi ti kemi skuqur i hedhim në tenxheren që e ziejmë mishin. Hedhim orizin e majdanozin dhe i lëmë të ziejnë. Më pas marrim vezën, e hedhim në pjatë, shtrydhim gjysmën e limonit. Ndërkohë duhet të trazojmë supën deri sa të bëhet gati.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit:

Ju nevojitet vetëm një trastë napë. Fusni sa kos të doni brenda saj (psh nga 1,5 kg del nja 500 gr salcë kosi). Lijeni për një ditë në mënyrë që të pikohet komplet uji i tepërt. Më pas kur ta nxirrni mund ti hidhni pak kripë për të rritur qëndrueshmërinë, si dhe sipër mund ti shtoni pak vaj.

----------


## drague

> Përbërësit për 4 persona:
> 
> 8 kokë peshku
> 2 karota
> 2 patate
> 2-3 qepë të njoma
> një grusht selino/kopër
> një lugë miell e rrafshët (mund të përdorni dhe miell drithërash nëse dëshironi)
> 3 lugë vaj ulliri
> ...


sup burgaxhish po na servir.

ke poezia te hap rruge ndersa ketu te thy m'dysh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit:

725 ml vaj farërash
75 gr miell
7 qepë të vogla
4 speca djegës
2 speca të gjelbër
800 gr domate të pjekura
250 ml qumësht
hudhër, kripë, piper

Përgatitja:

Në një tenxhere të madhe ngrohni vajin me zjarr mesatar. Hidhni pak nga pak miellin dhe vazhdoni ta përzieni. Lëren i të skuqet derisa përbërja të marrë një ngjyrë të praruar. Në këtë çast shtoni qepën, që e keni prerë paraprakisht copa-copa. Lëreni të ziejë për rreth 5 minuta, shton i domatet e lara dhe të prera në copa. Tërë këtë masë përziejeni vazhdimisht. Shtoni qumështin dhe lëreni sërish të ziejë, ulni zjarrin dhe shtoni sheqerin dhe hudhrën. Hidhini kripë e piper dhe vazhdoni ta përzieni. Lëreni edhe për 10 minuta të tjera në zjarr të ngadaltë. Në një tenxhere tjetër zieni uji dhe kur të ketë vluar zieni për 5 minuta specat e verdhë. Kullojini dhe grijini në mikser, derisa të bëhet si pure. Hidhni salcën e domateve në çdo pjatë dhe shtoni në secilën një lugë pure specash.

----------


## Askusho

Përbërësit:

1 kg limona
500 gr. kripë të trashë
2 lugë gjelle piper të gjelbër kokërr
1 shkop kanellë
4-5 gjethe dafine
vaj ulliri

Përgatitja: 

Limonët turshi shkojnë mjaft me gjellët e tenxheres ose me lakrat. Gjithashtu mund ta grijmë në blender me vaj e uthull dhe ta përdorim si sallatë shoqëruese për peshk dhe perime të ziera.

Lajmë limonët, u heqim kërcejtë dhe pak nga pjesët anësore dhe i ziejmë siç janë të plotë në një tenxhere me ujë të valuar, për rreth 15 min. Në vazhdim i heqim nga tenxherja dhe i lëmë të ftohen. U bëjmë disa prerje diagonale, por jo plotësisht, në mënyrë që të ruajnë formën e të mos ndahen në copa. Marrim kripën dhe me ndihmën e një luge kafeje e vendosim në të çarat e krijuara. I vendosim limonët në një vazo të sterilizuar së bashku me beharnat. E mbushim vazon me vaj ulliri dhe e lëmë në një vend të freskët ose në frigorifer për rreth 2 javë.

----------


## Askusho

Çajmë patëllxhanët për së gjati me majën e një thike, po nuk e çojmë deri në fund. I hedhim në një tenxhere me ujë të vluar dhe kripë të cilën e kemi hequr ndërkohë nga zjarri dhe i lëmë për disa minuta sa të fillojnë të zbuten. Pastaj i nxjerrim në një kullonjëse dhe u vëmë përsipër një peshë që tu dalë lëngu i tepërt. I lëmë kështu gjithë natën. Të nesërmen i shtrydhim edhe një herë mirë patëllxhanët dhe përgatisim mbushjen. Grijmë në një enë disa speca të kuq e jeshilë, shumë hudhra dhe majdanoz (të gjitha këto të grira hollë), hedhim kripë, piper dhe spec djegës sipas dëshirës. I përziejmë mirë dhe i spërkasim me uthull. Me masën e përgatitur mbushim patëllxhanët e shtrydhur mirë dhe po të duam këta patëllxhanë mund ti lidhim me një fije majdanozi ose selino që të mos hapen, por edhe pa i lidhur në rregull janë. Patëllxhanët e mbushur i rreshtojmë në një enë dhe i spërkasim me uthull e kripë dhe u vëmë përsipër një peshë. I lëmë kështu për rreth një javë deri në dhjetë ditë. Patëllxhanët do të jenë mbuluar ndërkohë nga lëngu që kanë nxjerrë. I heqim nga lëngu duke i lënë të kullojnë mirë dhe i rreshtojmë në një enë (më mirë do të ishte qelqi ose qeramike) dhe i mbulojmë me vaj ulliri. Ndërmjet patëllxhanëve mund të shtojmë edhe thelpinj hudhre të freskët të paprerë që do të marinohen me kalimin e kohës. Por ndërkohë turshia është gati.

SPECA TË MBUSHUR ME PATATE

Përbërësit:

6 speca
4 patate
200 g domate
50 g oriz
4 qepë
2 karota
piper
200 ml vaj
Erëza bimësh

Përgatitja:

Specave të larë ua hiqni farat dhe i përgatitni për mbushje. Në vajin e ngrohur i fërgoni qepët e grira imët. Kur të zbuten pak, ia shtoni karotën dhe patatet e prera në forma katrore dhe i fërgoni edhe ato. Ia shtoni pak ujë dhe e zini derisa të zbuten perimet. E përzini edhe orizin e zier dhe filtruar më parë, si dhe domatet e qëruara dhe të prera në forma katrore. Ia shtoni erëzat dhe biberin. Me këtë përzierje i mbushni specat, i radhisni në një enë paksa më të thellë, shtoni ujë dhe i zini në temperaturë të ulët. Kur gjysma e ujit të jetë avulluar, specat i vendosni në furrën e ngrohur dhe i piqni për 40 minuta.

SPECA TË MBUSHUR ME DJATHË

Përbërësit:

200 gr oriz me kokrrën e gjatë
1 lidhje majdanoz
50 gr ullinj jeshil pa fara
100 gr djathë feta
1 vezë
krip
piper
4 speca të mëdhenj
2 lugë vaj ulliri
250 gr domate të vogla  domate Cherry
1 lugë ullinj të zinj (ullinj të shtypur  të bërë krem)

Mënyra e përgatitjes:

E ziejmë orizin sipas këshillave në ambalazh. Ullinjtë jeshil dhe majdanozin e lajmë dhe i vëmë në mikser dhe i përziejmë deri sa bëhen krem. I heqim orizit ujin dhe e përziejmë me kremin e formuar në mikser. Shtojmë dhe 50 gr djathë të thërrmuar, vezë, krip dhe piper. E ngrohim furrën me flakë mesatare. Përgatisim specat, i presim për gjysmë dhe i vendosim në një tavë termorezistente. Mbushim gjysmat e specave me kompozicionin me oriz dhe ullinj dhe i spërkasim me vajin e ullirit. Shtojmë mbi specat djathin që na ka ngelur, domatet e vogla dhe kremin e ullinjve të zinj. Tava vendoset 15 minuta ne furrë. Në fund zbukurohet me borzilok të freskët.

MISH PULE ME VEZË E LIMON

Përgatitja për 6 persona:

1,5 kg mish pule,
3 qepë mesatare të prera trashë,
12 kërpudha të prera në feta,
1,2 kg kunguj të freskët të prera në copa,
lëngë të gjysmë limoni,
1 l lëng mishi,
kripë dhe piper.
Për vezët dhe limonin: 2 vezë, lëng të gjysmë limoni, 1,5 lugë të korn-flaur.

Vendosni tenxheren me pulën në zjarr mesatar. Shtoni qepët dhe kërpudhat, shtoni dhe kungujt e freskët. Hidhni kripën dhe piperin. Hidhni lëngun e limonit, 2 filxhanë ujë dhe kubikun e lëngut të mishit dhe e zini gjellën në zjarr për 30-40 minuta. Rrihni vezët. Shkrini në lëngun e limonit korn-flaur dhe këtë përzierje e hidhni tek vezët me limon duke mos pushuari së rrahuri. Hidhni tek vezët me limon disa lugë nga lëngu i ngrohtë i pulës dhe kur përzierja të ngrohet mjaft, e hidhni brenda në tenxhere me pulën. E lini pulën në zjarr për disa minuta dhe e servoni.

----------


## drague

http://www.facebook.com/Treyza.org

se mos na lodhesh tu bo pastasciuta

----------


## mia@

Dhe une peshkun nuk e ha dot supe me leng. Tave me qepe te grira imet me pelqen. Pa karota. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Askusho

*Përbërësit për 4 persona:*


_600 gr. patate ,
200 gr. djathë kaçkavall, i butë, i grirë ,
2 thelpinj hudhre të prera hollë ,
100 ml. verë e bardhë ,
200 ml. krem qumështi ,
2 të kuqe vezësh ,
2 lugë gjelle majdanoz ,
60 gr. gjalpë ,
kripë dhe piper._

*Përgatitja:* 

Lani shumë mirë patatet; i lyeni me pak gjalpë dhe në vazhdim i mbështillni me letër alumini. I piqni në furrë për 1 orë, derisa të zbuten, Menjëherë më pas u hiqni cipën: i prisni në copa të mëdha dhe i vendosni në një enë të lyer me gjalpë. Sipër patateve hidhni pak djathë të trashë të butë, të grirë trashë. Rrihni kremin e qumështit me verën, të kuqet e vezëve dhe kripën e piperin. Shtoni djathin e grirë, hudhrën, majdanozin dhe i përzieni mirë të gjitha materialet. I spërkatni patatet me masën prej djathi dhe I piqni derisa djathi të shkrijë. E servoni gatimin menjëherë.

----------

